

The Brilliance of Dwarf Fortress - szermer
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/07/24/magazine/the-brilliance-of-dwarf-fortress.html?_r=1&hp=&pagewanted=all

======
pohl
dup. More discussion here...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2793615>

